# 96 Nissan Maxima SE - stalling out on me



## texas ty (Jan 7, 2006)

keeps stalling whe sitting idle or moving slow (less than 15mph). Is this just a fuel filter, air fitler, EGR valve replacement or is it something bigger?


----------



## djpashkin (Jan 8, 2006)

Im thinking Fuel pressure is dropping... but tha my opinion


----------



## fgondre (Nov 15, 2005)

It could be a number of things.. It might be your Mass air sensor need replace or air intake or TPS..... Go to autozone and have to a computer diagnostic on the car for free.. Tune-up?


----------



## JR140 (Jan 4, 2006)

i have the same problem. i went to advance auto and read and got a P0325.. which is a knock sensor or circut fault.. it adjust you timing when you are driving..


----------

